# Semivogal fantasma no português europeu?



## cadarika

Eu espero não estar ouvindo coisa demais, mas sempre que eu paro pra escutar músicas de bandas portuguesas, eu percebo algum "som a mais" depois de vogais nasalizadas que ocupam a posição principal da sílaba, por exemplo:

- A transcrição fonêmica de <duzentos> é /du.ˈzẽ.tuʃ/ no português europeu, e o que eu ouço é algo como [du.ˈzẽ?.tuʃ].

Não tenho uma boa ideia do que seria esse ?, apesar de que definitivamente me parece uma semivogal... E o meu chute seria algo perto de [ə̯]. Existe qualquer informação sobre isso ou é má audição minha mesmo?
Obrigada desde já!


----------



## Outsider

Uma espécie de _schwa_ nasal (ou talvez um alongamento da vogal)? Sim, é possível, mas não lhe sei dizer mais nada do assunto.


----------



## Alandria

Para o criador do tópico: Você é mineiro ou nordestino?

Não sei se você já reparou, cariocas, paranaenses e gaúchos também alongam essa vogal.
Eu sou capixaba, porém os meus avós e bisavós vieram do Rio. Meus pais não mantiveram o chiado, porém esse alongamento da vogal, todos nós fazemos. 
*"*Né*a*? P*ô*a, nada a vê*a."
*"entendimeânto"


----------



## cadarika

Outsider said:


> Uma espécie de _schwa_ nasal (ou talvez um alongamento da vogal)? Sim, é possível, mas não lhe sei dizer mais nada do assunto.


Mesmo assim, obrigada!


----------



## cadarika

Alandria said:


> Para o criador do tópico: Você é mineiro ou nordestino?
> 
> Não sei se você já reparou, cariocas, paranaenses e gaúchos também alongam essa vogal.
> Eu sou capixaba, porém os meus avós e bisavós vieram do Rio. Meus pais não mantiveram o chiado, porém esse alongamento da vogal, todos nós fazemos.
> *"*Né*a*? P*ô*a, nada a vê*a."
> *"entendimeânto"



Eu sabia desse alongamento, mas não por _perceber_. Mais por ser um estereótipo do dialeto carioca mesmo.
Eu me pergunto se o alongamento tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal têm alguma ligação, ou se desenvolveram sozinhos.


----------



## xiskxisk

Se for um sotaque do norte de Portugal é normal que notes algumas semi-vogais a mais.

De resto a única coisa que talvez se possa assinalar é no Português de Portugal as vogais nasais serem menos nasalizadas.

Antes de consoantes como o t/d, b/p pode soar quase como uma vogal sem nasalidade seguida dum n/m. Ou seja, duzentos pode soar a "duzê-n-tos"...


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Se for um sotaque do norte de Portugal é normal que notes algumas semi-vogais a mais.
> 
> De resto a única coisa que talvez se possa assinalar é no Português de Portugal as vogais nasais serem menos nasalizadas.
> 
> Antes de consoantes como o t/d, b/p pode soar quase como uma vogal sem nasalidade seguida dum n/m. Ou seja, duzentos pode soar a "duzê-n-tos"...



Em São Paulo e no Sul do Brasil as vogais NUNCA são nasais, nem ao menos nasalizadas. 
Diferente do Nordeste, que às vezes dão a impressão de falarem pelo nariz.
O português padrão de Portugal é MUITO mais nasal comparado ao de São Paulo (sotaque padrão) e Sul do Brasil.


----------



## xiskxisk

Não conheço nenhum dialecto Português sem vogais nasais.

Sei que no Norte do Brasil nasalam muito mais que no sul, por exemplo dizem "bãnãnã", nalguns sítios "banãnã", mas tinha ideia que mesmo no sul diziam "banãna", enquanto que em Portugal, na pronúncia padrão se diz "banana". Sem falar na profundidade da nasalização...


----------



## Fada das letras

Oi, gente!

Acredito que no caso explicitado (na palavra "duzentos"), se trate de um glide (uma semivogal), no caso [j]. Encontrei algumas transcrições que apontam para essa semivogal, nesse site http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/>?action=fonetica&region=map&act=details&id=11668, apesar de [j] aparecer na transcrição de variedades do português africano. Em todo caso, esse seria meu palpite. Se não me engano, o "schwa" é frequente no português europeu em posição átona, correto?!

Quanto à nasalização das vogais, estou de acordo com xiskxisk. A presença da nasalização é uma das características fônicas do português. A nasalização das vogais se justifica por um processo fonológico denominado "assimilação". Uma vogal vizinha de [m] ou [n] tem tendência a deixar de ser oral e passa a ser nasal.


----------



## anaczz

Não entendo bem essa história. Sou paulistana, portanto meus ouvidos podem não perceber o que vocês chamam de não nasalização no sotaque de SP, mas percebo que "mãinha", por exemplo, falado por algumas pessoas do nordeste é muito mais nasal. No entanto, para meus ouvidos, os portugueses dizem meu nome quase como um Ána e, certamente, dizem curaçaum (para coração).


----------



## xiskxisk

Não existe o _schwa_, existe o «â fechado» e o «e mudo». O «â fechado» é a pronúncia habitual dos «a» átonos, e o «e mudo» é praticamente como se pronunciam todos os «e» átonos. O _schwa_, do inglês, é um fonema mais ou menos intermédio entre estes dois.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_y_vycXeSw&t=1m7s
Neste vídeo, aos 1:08 e 1:12 ouve-se a pronúncia do duzentos no Português de Portugal.


----------



## Alandria

anaczz said:


> Não entendo bem essa história. Sou paulistana, portanto meus ouvidos podem não perceber o que vocês chamam de não nasalização no sotaque de SP, mas percebo que "mãinha", por exemplo, falado por algumas pessoas do nordeste é muito mais nasal. No entanto, para meus ouvidos, os portugueses dizem meu nome quase como um Ána e, certamente, dizem curaçaum (para coração).



Mas é que vocês não nasalizam as vogais não, viu. O que eu vejo é uma consoante nasal velarizada após a vogal. 
Uma espécie de "nâung" SEM NASALIZAÇÃO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8CLYuuEYRg

Ouça como vocês dizem "hortelã", sou "ortelâ" sem nenhuma nasalização.

Isso s deve a influência do Italiano. No Sul são outras línguas. Mas é fato que os paulistas e sulistas falam com o nariz "entupido".


----------



## cadarika

xiskxisk said:


> Não conheço nenhum dialecto Português sem vogais nasais.
> 
> Sei que no Norte do Brasil nasalam muito mais que no sul, por exemplo dizem "bãnãnã", nalguns sítios "banãnã", mas tinha ideia que mesmo no sul diziam "banãna", enquanto que em Portugal, na pronúncia padrão se diz "banana". Sem falar na profundidade da nasalização...


Pelo que eu sei, esse último "a" não é nasalizado, mesmo no Norte/Nordeste (bãnãna). A pronúncia padrão pras áreas que nasalizam as vogais tônicas precedidas de <n, m> é realmente banãna, mas em São Paulo e no Sul costuma ser banana, todos os "a" fechados.


----------



## cadarika

xiskxisk said:


> Não existe o _schwa_, existe o «â fechado» e o «e mudo». O «â fechado» é a pronúncia habitual dos «a» átonos, e o «e mudo» é praticamente como se pronunciam todos os «e» átonos. O _schwa_, do inglês, é um fonema mais ou menos intermédio entre estes dois.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_y_vycXeSw&t=1m7s
> Neste vídeo, aos 1:08 e 1:12 ouve-se a pronúncia do duzentos no Português de Portugal.


Esse "duzentos" do vídeo já me parece mais de acordo com a transcrição que eu coloquei no primeiro post.
Sobre o schwa, eu já criei um tópico discutindo sobre o /ɐ/ no português europeu, já que às vezes ele é interpretado como [ə], às vezes como [ɐ]. Aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2819808


----------



## cadarika

Fada das letras said:


> Oi, gente!
> 
> Acredito que no caso explicitado (na palavra "duzentos"), se trate de um glide (uma semivogal), no caso [j]. Encontrei algumas transcrições que apontam para essa semivogal, nesse site http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/>?action=fonetica&region=map&act=details&id=11668, apesar de [j] aparecer na transcrição de variedades do português africano. Em todo caso, esse seria meu palpite. Se não me engano, o "schwa" é frequente no português europeu em posição átona, correto?!
> 
> Quanto à nasalização das vogais, estou de acordo com xiskxisk. A presença da nasalização é uma das características fônicas do português. A nasalização das vogais se justifica por um processo fonológico denominado "assimilação". Uma vogal vizinha de [m] ou [n] tem tendência a deixar de ser oral e passa a ser nasal.



[j] me parece fechado demais pro caso.


----------



## Alandria

cadarika said:


> Pelo que eu sei, esse último "a" não é nasalizado, mesmo no Norte/Nordeste (bãnãna). A pronúncia padrão pras áreas que nasalizam as vogais tônicas precedidas de <n, m> é realmente banãna, mas em São Paulo e no Sul costuma ser banana, todos os "a" fechados.



Do jeito que os nordestinos falam pelo nariz não me causa espanto a descrição feita por xiskxisk. 
Na pronúncia padrão do ES, RJ e MG é /ba'nãnɐ/


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> Do jeito que os nordestinos falam pelo nariz não me causa espanto a descrição feita por xiskxisk.
> Na pronúncia padrão do ES, RJ e MG é /ba'nãnɐ/


Pois é capaz de ser esse o motivo. Se calhar as músicas brasileiras que chegam cá a Portugal têm esse sotaque mais nasal, daí o estereotipo.
De facto ao ouvir por exemplo esta música, não acho que o sotaque seja mais nasal que na versão portuguesa.


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Pois é capaz de ser esse o motivo. Se calhar as músicas brasileiras que chegam cá a Portugal têm esse sotaque mais nasal, daí o estereotipo.
> De facto ao ouvir por exemplo esta música, não acho que o sotaque seja mais nasal que na versão portuguesa.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhZtvkTk5Lc

f*Â*
Estrânho


----------



## Hagafiero

Em São Paulo, _duzentos _é falado /duzẽjtus/. Jô Soares menciona isso a 2'50'' desse vídeo, quando o carioca Marcelo Adnet estava falando do sotaque paulista:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp0pMLsTSk0


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhZtvkTk5Lc
> 
> f*Â*
> Estrânho


Estrâiu 

Em Portugal o a de estranho também não é nasalado. O de fã é mais nasalado do que ela. No entanto noto que a diferença não é só a nasalidade. Parece que a profundidade da vogal é diferente, no Brasil soam mais profundas, enquanto que em Portugal o fluxo de ar é mais restrito e o som não ressoa tanto na garganta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X67qQKbJ8I0&t=15s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NboGVqPEXE4&t=14s

Neste caso a versão portuguesa é claramente menos nasal.
De que parte do Brasil é o sotaque da versão brasileira?


----------



## Hagafiero

> De que parte do Brasil é o sotaque da versão brasileira?


Rio de Janeiro.


----------

